
Show HN: Command line autocompletion prompt - derhuerst
https://github.com/derhuerst/cli-autocomplete#cli-autocomplete
======
fiatjaf
This is good and useful, but perhaps you would have wanted to use
[https://github.com/SBoudrias/Inquirer.js](https://github.com/SBoudrias/Inquirer.js)
instead of writing your own? I don't know if you knew about this, but I always
find myself writing things that already exist just because I couldn't find
them. It is very frustrating.

~~~
derhuerst
I know Inquirer.js, but my experience writing a plugin for it hasn't been
nice. Also, the Inquirer.js autocompletion prompt feels quite slow.

The major reason is that I want really tiny modules to keep them focused on a
specific thing and avoid mainteance overhead. I wanted one module for each
kind of prompt and since I wrote my own helper modules
([https://github.com/derhuerst/prompt-
skeleton](https://github.com/derhuerst/prompt-skeleton) and
[https://github.com/derhuerst/cli-styles](https://github.com/derhuerst/cli-
styles)), it really felt like a breeze.

